# DIY Spray Painting booth



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello,
I am really asking for information and seeing if I am on the right track. I am planning on building a DIY spray booth but am aware of the dangers inherent in using ordinary fans to extract the fumes.
I have found the following two items:
The circular one is a spark proof bilge blower designed for a boat, getting rid of engine fumes extracting 90 cubic feet a minute.
the rectangular one is a brushless 120mm fan (designed for computers I believe) which extracts 80 cubic feet a minute.
I was wondering if anyone would know which of these would be suitable to extract airbrush fumes from a box about 3' x 2' x 2' and how many I would need.
The brushless motors are about £7 so I was thinking between four and six. The bilge blower is £28 so I can only stretch to a couple of them. They would be fitted to the back of the booth,
Any advice or help would be much appreciated,

Clactonite


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Computer fan,put the filter material between the paint and the fan.Also make sure the motor opening is away from the paint, not toward it.I made one with a 4'' fan,air conditioner filter and foam core for the box and funnel.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

A computer fan couldn't possibly draw the CFM of air needed, could it? There is at least one other major thread on this topic buried somewhere here.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Model Man said:


> A computer fan couldn't possibly draw the CFM of air needed, could it? There is at least one other major thread on this topic buried somewhere here.


I agree with that note. I doubt you would even be able to measure air flow out of a medium size spray booth with a computer fan. You need a fan that moves some CFM to get the ventilation effect you need. Definitely the big fan would be necessary.

Bob K.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, both are 12v and there doesn't seem to be much between them in terms of suction, also I was going to put between 4 and 6 of the computer fans together, which hopefully would provide a better extraction

Clactonite


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I used one fan for three years......guess what! It does pull the air and paint out.......


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

What voltage do you have over there? Whatever you should be able to find a room vent type fan that you wouldn't have to worry about using a transformer with. Over here my plan is to go down to Home Depot and pick up such a beast when I do my booth in the near future. And that would be much easier than stringing up a bunch of separate fans anyway.

Bob K.


----------



## clactonite (Dec 16, 2006)

Rkoenn,
Over here it's 240v / 50hz. The main problem I have heard about with normal extractor fans is that they are not spark proof and could therefore pose a fire risk. Thats why I have been exploring other avenues!
Thanks for all the input though, it is very useful and hopefully will help me make a decision, Falcondesigns, thanks for the comments,

Clactonite


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

These prior postings may help:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=281319

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=269643


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have had doubts about a computer fan but if it works then go for it. My son built a gaming computer and he has 6 fans in the darn thing!

I built a paint booth years ago using an article in a Fine Scale Modeler. I got me a good old fashioned Dayton blower. I expect that thing to last forever!

Max


----------

